# Kiel Canal



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I am interested in visiting this area later this year.

Have any of you folks done this? If so did you find a visitors centre and/or decent places to park your MH?

My preference would be too stay overnight right on the canal however this is proving to be tricky. The only site I can find on the canal is a naturist site which Mrs GMJ wont be too happy about :surprise:

Thanks

Graham :smile2:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello again Graham,

On our North Germany trip we stayed at a pleasant stellplatz beside the canal near Rendsburg in 2012

Here's what I wrote on our website:

"We were glad to get back on quieter roads to Rendsburg another very busy town and followed the ring road through a tunnel under the Nord-Ostsee (more familiar to us as the Kiel) canal and along to a new stellplatz at Schacht-Audorf, where we found there was a small car ferry so we could have avoided Rendsburg. This was a great location with all types and sizes of ships passing a few yards in front of us, several heading for Hamburg's boat festival. A couple of kilometres walk along the canal led to the amazing 42metre high iron latticework Rendsburg railway bridge with a small car transporter gondola suspended beneath it. It was built in 1913 and the railway line requires a five km loop to gain the necessary height."

I don't know of any campsites in the area but the stellplatz was in a rural location and felt safe to us with all the places taken the day we were there. Quite large cruise ships pass through the canal.

Steve


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We were there in 2010, but we couldn't find the stellplatz in our German book, so we wildcamped near the Breiholz ferry (about 1km away) on the south side if the canal with quite a few other vans. You can see what we did on this entry from our blog. http://charliedogcametoo.blogspot.co.uk/2010/06/schleswig-holstein-germanys-far-north.html

Lesley


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

Along the Kiel canal there are some Stellplatz sites , plus a handfull of camp sites.

when planning a trip lokk after these places :

- Sehestedt ferry aire
- Schacht-Audorf aire
- Schachtholm (Hoersten) 
- Kiel-Wyk (near the locks)
- new site just under construction at Osterroenfeld (canal restaurant) , will be opened during this summer
- Hochdonn camp site
- Breiholz camp site ( http://www.bootsmann-lodge.de/ )
- Brunsbuettel

hope this information is helpfull.

best ones
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I am interested in visiting this area later this year.
> 
> Have any of you folks done this? If so did you find a visitors centre and/or decent places to park your MH?
> 
> ...


Dont tell her! Just turn up but if you have a dash cam leave it running then upload her reaction on here as you pull in.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Dont tell her! Just turn up but if you have a dash cam leave it running then upload her reaction on here as you pull in.


...and then not be able to view it as I would have two very large black eyes :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

satco said:


> Along the Kiel canal there are some Stellplatz sites , plus a handfull of camp sites.
> 
> when planning a trip lokk after these places :
> 
> ...


Thanks Jan - this is a very useful list









I'll do some research on them.

The one we are currently aiming to stay at is Schacht-Audorf I believe...

https://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://wohnmobilpark-sad.de/&prev=search

Although I have no real huge interest in ships I do fancy an afternoon sitting out with a cold beer watching the ships just pass by :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Graham ,

well Schacht-Audorf is on a slope. And usually during spring to autumn a highly conjested site.
Alternativly (as a sort of back-up) you should take Schachtholm into consideration. Here you have ships and aircraft
in close proximity  
The new site in Osterroenfeld is supposed (and planned) to be in operation after pentecost. 

my best regards
Jan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Jan

I'll look into it

Graham:smile2:


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

@ Graham

so how did you do ?

Jan


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I can't speak for Graham, but I had a fabulous trip in scorching weather.

Sadly I took the advice of people on here who recommended the stellplatz at Förde- Canal View. People advised to ask for a canal view, which I did. Wrong. He said everyone asks for that and gave me the last spot in a scruffy dead end street nearby.

Still, his snack food and beer was excellent. I cycled into Kiel and watched a brand new cruise liner set sail on her maiden voyage, which was amazing. 

The high spot for me was entering U995 around the corner at Laboe something I had hankered after for many years.

I was given a free beer in a bar when they found out where I was heading. Lovely scenery, lovely people.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

satco said:


> @ Graham
> 
> so how did you do ?
> 
> Jan


Jan

I was thinking about you last week and wondered whether you are still on here as I had not seen a post from you for a long time.

I am glad to see you are here.

Have a Happy Christmas when it comes.

Geoff (B737 to remind you)


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

satco said:


> @ Graham
> 
> so how did you do ?
> 
> Jan


We stayed at the Stelplatz I mention in post #7 above.

It was busy with all the pitches on the canal side taken when we got there early afternoon in mid/late Sept. There were around 6-8 pitches in the second rank free. In the morning when some MH's left a number of folks moved their MH across to a front rank position. We had to put the levellers under the front nearside wheel to get level. There were no EHU's free as there are not enough for every pitch. It cost €10 for the night plus EHU costs if you had one; toilets are €1 and the shower/toilet room is €2, from memory. Good, clean toilets and showers - not many of them - 3 or 4.

In terms of its position to see ships going up and down the canal it is FANTASTIC. These behemoths are literally meters away from you as they glide by. A real sight!!. I'll try and dig out some photos when I get less time...:wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> We stayed at the Stelplatz I mention in post #7 above.
> 
> In terms of its position to see ships going up and down the canal it is FANTASTIC. These behemoths are literally meters away from you as they glide by. A real sight!!. I'll try and dig out some photos when I get less time...:wink2:
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Do the ships go through under their own power or are they tugged like the Panama?

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Do the ships go through under their own power or are they tugged like the Panama?
> 
> Geoff


Own power - very silently as well...just a mild 'chug chug' sound

It's definitely worth a trip for the 'wow' factor. I'm really pleased we did it. If you fancy a trip to Hamburg its only around 1.5 hours up the road from memory.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

things are in motion along the Kiel canal with respect to aires.
1.) the Stellplatz at Sehestedt has been renewed this spring.
2. a brandnew site was opened (for 33 units) on september 22nd at Osterroenfeld (suburb of Rendsburg). it is fully equipped with EHU`s
very tidy "facilities" , a restaurant/cafe at the site , offering rolls in the morning as well.
3.) another one is going to be opened in spring 2018 underneath the iron girder (railroad bridge) for about 45 units.

Jan


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> I was thinking about you last week and wondered whether you are still on here as I had not seen a post from you for a long time.
> 
> ...


as I wrote in my private msg , I had a busy year , and during periods of leisure I simply forgot to show up here 

Jan


----------

